# My Kindle D01100 screen Broken



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

My lovable Kindle is now broken   Don't know how it happened but something must have pressed on the screen and ruined it... Now all I got is a small space on the upper right hand side to read....  

I got it off ebay and thought I could replace the screen, but it looks like its glued in tight, plus the screen is more expensive then a new kindle anyway.

I guess I SHOULD have gotten a case or something to protect it...

I guess its time for an upgrade, but.... God I wish it never happened...



Shane


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.  But, all is not lost.

Even if it's an old enough device that it's out of warranty, you should contact Kindle customer service. It is likely they'll be able to offer you a discount on a replacement, newer, device. If it is still under warranty, they might replace it even though it's not that it failed but that something happened to it. Either way, it doesn't hurt to ask.

If you want the SAME device that's no longer sold, look in Warehouse Deals on Amazon -- they have some older models available including the keyboard models, some basic kindles, DX models and *EVEN an ORIGINAL Kindle* -- the very first one sold starting in November of 2007!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I believe its way out of warranty anyway. But I could do with an upgrade.

The only thing that REALLY annoys me is that this kind of Kindle has all its internal components GLUED to the cause and such. Even the battery cannot be replaced easily. The screen is the most annoying thing as that is completely glued to the case and trying to remove it will shatter it into parts... Why couldn't they just screw all the parts down for replacement, especially the screen. They should know thats the first thing to go, or second if the battery is not looked after.

Shane


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Except for the first kindle, the wedge shaped one, none have had _officially_ replaceable batteries. But quite a few folks here have gotten replacements and done it themselves without too much trouble. These were mostly second and third generation kindles. Not sure anyone has tried it with the touch models or the current basic models -- the cases are much much smaller than on the ones that had keyboards. AND, the devices overall have gotten inexpensive enough that folks figure it's as easy to save up and buy another. When the kindle cost you upwards of $300, it was totally worth it to spend $20 or $30 and see if you could resurrect it with a battery transplant! 

And I'd dispute that the screen is the first thing to go . . . I've never had a screen fail on me and I've had kindles of one sort or another for nearly 6 years. I have one DX from 2009 that is still going strong -- currently in the custody of a cousin. No problems of any sort! For me, the key has been to always have it in a protective cover or case. 

The ONLY kindle on my account that had a screen fail was the one my brother was using and, though it was in a case, a very heavy theater prop rolled across it accidentally. I called Amazon about that -- it was well out of warranty -- and was offered a good discount on a selection of new or refurbished devices. To get the discount, I just had to send them back the broken one -- and they paid for the shipping!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those reading who are wondering, the D01100 is what is most commonly called here the basic Kindle or the Baby Kindle.

I would recommend you do as Ann mentioned she did--contact Amazon and see if you can get any discount on a new Kindle, even though it's out of warranty.

I do think the most common report we get here about a non-working Kindle is due to a cracked screen, so in that sense, it could be considered the first thing to go, or at least the most likely thing to go, but I don't think it's a common occurance, given our membership compared to the number of reports we get. I've had a number of Kindles and carried them in my purse all over the place with any number of other objects and haven't had a cracked screen yet. (Knocks on wood nervously, having just, no doubt, jinxed myself.)

As for the battery, here's a YouTube video about replacing the battery on a basic Kindle.





EDIT: Or so it says...it could go on to planting geraniums or something after the initial screen. I've had YouTube videos that did strange stuff, and I haven't actually watched this one...so viewer beware. 

Betsy


----------



## intershift (May 23, 2014)

Definitely call warranty. I got mine replaced.


----------

